# Radiofrequency



## LORIN830 (Jul 2, 2009)

Our LCD for Medicare for RF's states "generally no more than three levels of injections will be allowed unless acceptable medical necesity can be demonstrated".  Our doctors will do 3 levels...l3-4 l4-5 and l5-s1 and bill 64622 and 64623 (x3) and we never get paid but for 3.  The docs say they have to burn 4 nerves when doing 3 levels.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!

THanks!


----------

